# Bei HSQLDB etwas wie OPTIMIZE TABLE?



## Milo (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze HSQLDB als Standalone-Variante. Wenn ich Daten in meine DB einfüge, wird die Datenbank (Datei) logischerweise größer. Lösche ich aber Daten oder ganze Tabellen wird sie nicht automatisch wieder kleiner. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die DB bzw. die Dateien nach größeren Schreib/Lösch-Aktionen zu "optimieren"? Von MYSQL ist mir OPTIMIZE TABLE in Erinnerung, was aber von HSQLDB wohl nicht unterstützt wird. Gibt hier trotzdem etwas vergleichbares oder liegt das Problem mgl. woanders?

Gruß Micha


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

Denke das heisst CHECKPOINT DEFRAG bei HSQL.


----------



## Milo (11. Aug 2010)

Hi maki,

Danke das ist es, was ich benötige ;-)

Gruß Micha


----------

